# put water on the food or not?



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Ok what's the opinion here? I read so many articles about wetting the dry food down first..and now I see articles this is not a good idea.
I had been wetting Roxy's Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy food ever since we've been on it. She has NEVER been sick.
Last week we had a bout of her throwing up undigested food..and she woke me up this am in her kennel trying to throw up..I know sometime today I will be probably cleaning up more puke. She didn't get up whatever it was. 
Should I try not wetting it down? I had also been using an elevated bowl and then read where you shouldn't so I took that down. 
Thoughts please on both wetting food or not and elevated bowls or not.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I wet the kibble before feeding it, I started because Delgado was always gulping his food and the water slowed him down. Now both dogs love it served that way


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

my daughter brought up some article today about NOT wetting it down..it brings bacteria to the surface or something. I will have to get the link from her. Also there was another article about dry dog food having citric acid in it and wetting it down first does something. 
I just don't know what to think is going on here with this throwing up all of a sudden. I've had Roxy on this same food since the second month of having her home...brought her home as soon as she was ready to leave her mom. She has NOT had any issues on this food. 
Shanna...do you use elevated bowls? 

the only other thing I am wondering about is I bought antlers from our local pet store...would chewing on those upset her stomach? She only chews on them at night when she comes to the couch with me to watch tv. ??
OR do dogs just sometimes get upset stomachs and need to get it out? Other than the random puking she acts fine..she plays and eats/ drinks/sleeps...stools are normal...etc


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feed my GSD his kibble dry but I feed my Dalmatian his kibble in water

I have the bowl about 5 inches off the ground​


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't mix with water, but. I mix canned food with it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I mostly use a slightly elevated bowl for feeding Delgado, it's about 8" off the ground. He prefers it elevated and he actually slows his eating that way compared to when it's on the floor and it sticks in one place, I understand there's risks but there's risks in everything so...

JMO


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Elevated bowls can lead to bloat. It's common sense that a dog can swallow faster if the food is elevated and they aren't looking down at the food. 

I never understand why people who add water to kibble don't just feed canned food? It's MORE nutritious and doesn't contain preservatives and fillers. Not to mention more palatable so the dog will scarf it down. I feed raw but sometimes I give my dog a can of ziwipeak and he'll lick that bowl clean without ever coming up for air. Only downside is price


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I do both. Usually breakfast is only 1 cup dry kibble. Dinner kibble is served with added meat usually chicken with warm warm water. Miss Kiya also gets a home cooked blend of "stuff" added to her kibble .
It seems my male prefers his kibble dry so I don't add water to his.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I gave my puppy only soft kibble, warm water, few mins, and good to go


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sometimes I do, and sometimes I don't.

Since I'm of the mindset that bloat is more genetic than anything else, raised food bowls and water have no effect.

Added to the fact I've now raised TWO mega-esophagus dogs that ARE recommended to be fed from raised feeders, and neither have bloated


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

When a dry kibble is served, whether it is a dry non-grain or grain kibble, the dog‘s digestive system has to extract water from its’ tissues in order for the food to move through the intestinal track. Years and years of moisture being extracted from the intestine system can lead to compromised conditions in the gut in some dogs AND 70% of disease begins in the gut! This is the reason it is best to always pour water over your dogs’ dry kibble and let it soak about 10 minutes then serve. 

In regards to the question that lyssa62 is asking, that could be possible if you left the food out *all day*, but soaking for 10 minutes and putting the remainder of an un-eaten portion into the frig until the next feeding should not result in this. 

_Try this experiment: Put a small handful of kibble into a glass then fill the glass with water and let soak for a few hours. You will be able so see how the kibble expands in a dogs stomach!

Moms

_


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A better experiment would use vinegar. The stomach's contents are nothing like water.


Momto2GSDs said:


> _Try this experiment: Put a small handful of kibble into a glass then fill the glass with water and let soak for a few hours. You will be able so see how the kibble expands in a dogs stomach!
> 
> Moms
> 
> _


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I answered yes to the poll, but only because I add a few tablespoons of water to dilute the thick yogurt I add to my dogs food. When hes in daycare they feed him just his dry food, no water added. I've never thought about adding or not adding water before I read this. This is definitely some " food for thought".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well with the Dalmatian breed their kibble should always be in water because the breed can have urinary problems because they can't break down purines.

"Dalmatians (all dogs even) should always be fed with water added to their food. It doesn't need to be soaked, but served like milk on a bowl of cereal. Ask yourself why we add milk to a bowl of grain. It is easier to eat that way. But, with a Dalmatian, there is the added benefit of the dog taking in a larger quantity of water than normal (in order to get to his food) and he flushes his kidneys twice a day. This is good for the kidneys. "


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I have heard numerous times over the years that crunchy foods are healthier for a pet's teeth?? Any thoughts on this? I brush wards teeth often (as best as I can) and his dental health is a priority of mine... Does crunchy vs soaked and soft matter?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always mixed the Hooligans food with canned food and water, use Durapet Slow Feed bowls. When I feed them dry IMHO they tank up on too much water at one time.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I feed both Kibble and Raw (not together) and ALWAYS serve my kibble with water, at least a couple cups, sometimes more. I wull also sometimes add water to the bowl with the raw, but not always.

I do not use raised feeders. I do believe that bloat is mostly genetic, however, the Purdue Bloat Study is always in the back of my mind, so I feed in bowls off the floor, which my dogs have never had a problem with.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Eiros said:


> I have heard numerous times over the years that crunchy foods are healthier for a pet's teeth?? Any thoughts on this? I brush wards teeth often (as best as I can) and his dental health is a priority of mine... Does crunchy vs soaked and soft matter?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If you eat a hard pretzel do you feel your teeth are getting clean? Nope same for dogs eating hard kibble.


----------



## FjD (Oct 6, 2013)

I feed mi dog kibble with chicken broth, and she loves it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

kiya said:


> If you eat a hard pretzel do you feel your teeth are getting clean? Nope same for dogs eating hard kibble.


Of the dogs I've owned and of the dogs that I have been responsible for feeding, none chew their kibble. It is just lapped up and swallowed. If you have had to clean up regurgitated food from a dog shortly after a feeding, the kibble is intact not broken down by chewing.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've always fed kibble with water. I don't soak it, I just run enough water in the bowl to wet the food and then give it to them. I suppose if nothing else, it's just a habit. Back in the 'day' you didn't have all the food choices you have now. You soaked the food because it would expand. 

If the dog doesn't eat all it's food, I throw it out for the birds. 

Sometimes I'll make a kibble track in the yard/house for the dogs. They eat it dry then, but one kibble at a time. 

I feed raw chicken in the morning. It's normally frozen.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

kiya said:


> If you eat a hard pretzel do you feel your teeth are getting clean? Nope same for dogs eating hard kibble.


LOL! 

"So, is kibble really the best choice? First, we should how kibble really does help clean a dog's teeth, if at all. If a dog were to thoroughly chew their kibble, it could possibly scrape some plaque off the crowns of their teeth due to the somewhat abrasive quality of kibble. A dog's teeth are designed for ripping and tearing, however, so most dogs inhale their food and hardly bother with chewing. Even if the kibble may scrape of some plaque, is it really cleaning the teeth?
Unfortunately, kibble does not have much of an effect of the part of the mouth that really counts, the gum line. This is where the build-up of plaque and tartar do the most damage and cause cavities and gum disease. It would therefore be unfair to say that a pet owner is ensuring their dog's teeth are clean just by feeding dry kibble. That would be like arguing humans can keep their teeth clean by eating crackers or crunchy foods."http://gooddogfoodcompany.com/archives/115-maintaining-your-dogs-dental-health-part-1 


Some nice raw bones would be a better choice for cleaning teeth.
Moms


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

kiya said:


> If you eat a hard pretzel do you feel your teeth are getting clean? Nope same for dogs eating hard kibble.


Right?! I always sort of wondered why everyone said this then? A girl at my training club looked at me like I was mental when I told her I put water in Ward's food haha

Thanks for the responses! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Eiros said:


> I have heard numerous times over the years that crunchy foods are healthier for a pet's teeth?? Any thoughts on this? I brush wards teeth often (as best as I can) and his dental health is a priority of mine... Does crunchy vs soaked and soft matter?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


if dental health is a priority then give him some raw meaty bones to chew on once in awhile. healthy teeth AND gums with no signs of tartar.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

so I guess for now I will keep watering it a little bit..I dont' soak it..just put enough to cover it..not soupy just moist.
I got some baby food organic banana and chicken/rice to mix with it today ..just to see if it will settle her stomach down a bit.


----------

